

"Mint.com from the makers of TurboTax" - wensing

Received an email from Intuit today with this line: "Tax time is here again! TurboTax Online is the easy way to get the help and advice you need to get your biggest refund possible. Have questions? Get all the answers you need at our Solve It Center™. Plus, you can manage your money FREE year-round with Mint.com, from the makers of TurboTax. Start your taxes today!"<p>Not sure the makers of TurboTax can claim Mint.com came "from" them. :-)
======
anactofgod
Who owns Mint.com?

There. Now you can be sure.

